# 3d Objects on a DL2



## highschooltech (Apr 18, 2009)

So for the show i'm doing next week the group had some words they wanted to project on a screen using a couple of DL2s. What they gave me was kinda borring jpegs with simple black backgrounds and white text. The board op and i thought it would be cool if we could create the words as objects and upload them to the DLs. Does any one know of a software to easily create the words as 3d objects to give the DLs?


----------



## soundman (Apr 18, 2009)

Disclosure ***my experience with media servers is rather small.***

First never surprise the client , they might want the words to be bland to focus more on a presenter on stage.

If they are ok with jazzing it up, what about mapping the image to one of the stock 3D ones? 

If you want the words to be 3D any program with word art can do that.


----------

